# scorpions that can be kept at room temperature



## kreuz (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi everybody!
I'm finally getting into scorpions and wanted to ask if there are any species that can be kept at normal room temperature without additional heating! I keep all my Ts that way and they are doing fine! I have between 70°F-74°F (21-23°C) in my room!
Would be great to hear somme suggestions from you! 

best wishes,
g.


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 19, 2010)

most forest species can do fine at that, especially with a heat mat

but colder scorps? anything in the eastern states (Centro. sp) and northwest  (U mordax.)


----------



## AzJohn (Mar 19, 2010)

You might want to consisder some of chilian species that have been for sale. Many US species are also good. Paruroctonus sp, Uroctonus mordax or Diplocentrus spitzeri would be good choices if you can find them. Mordax is fairly common in the hobby.


John


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 19, 2010)

all U.S. species can handle any reasonable room temperature with the possible exception of the few species only found in Southern Florida. 


*Edit*   sorry, haven't had coffee yet!  All U.S. species can handle cool temps, with the possible exceptions of C. gracilis and C. guanensis.   I am unaware of their temperature requirements, but they are only found in the U.S. in southern Florida, which is really warm.  The rest have really cold weather at least in Winter, in their home turf.   This is a list by state.   Kari's scorpion pages also has 4 group listing pages, which you can reach by clicking on genus names.  

http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/scorpiones/states.html                enjoy,r


----------



## BeakerTheMighty (Mar 19, 2010)

I generally look up annual weather reports for specific locations where I know the species in question hails from (collection data is usually available in  scientific publications). Supplemental heating all depends on where you are, so the answer varies. When I lived in San Diego, and even here in NorCal for the most part, I only heated select inverts and only during the colder months. If I lived in Alaska or somewhere freezing, I'd probably have em on mild heat year round. IMO most scorpions are fairly hardy as far as temperatures go, you might see periods of inactivity if the temps drop for a period, but this happens seasonally for many species. Scorpions are actually a good deal more tolerant to cold than to extreme heat it seems to me. When you think about it, they are active during the coolest part of the day in most areas (As I'm sure you know it can be quite cold in the desert at night when scorpions are out and about) Pretty much no scorpion that I'm aware of, even the ones from the hottest regions, does well at anything above like 95 degrees F. I have all of my inverts on a shelf in my herp room, so there is a heated rack(not for inverts) + a minimum of 5 heat lamps running at any given time, so that room generally is about 75 degree at coldest (even in winter), and I make sure that the ambient temp stays  below 85 degrees or less. Under these circumstance I haven't found it necessary to heat my inverts. I'm sure there are some species that might have more specific temperature needs, but the commonly imported species, and all the U.S. species like you mentioned, don't seem to need much heat if you live in a somewhat temperate area. For breeding or other projects (i.e. unfamiliar species) where you might want a specific temp, as mentioned  above, I'd look up annual weather data. I've picked up a few inexpensive on-off thermostats and a couple rheostats too, cause honestly I think a random super hot day with an uncontrolled heat unit is more likely to cause a scorpions death  than a cold snap. 6 or 7 years back I had a heat pad go out on a Hadrurus set-up during the winter. When I came back  I noticed it wasn't heating, and went to check the scorpion who was unresponsive to my prodding. I honestly figured he was probably dead, but wasn't 100% so I left him. I had come back in the morning while it was still pretty chilly, but after turning the heater on in my house and  the weather warming up  towards the afternoon,  he turned out to be just fine. On the other hand, I had two seperate communal tanks of different species die that were on the top of a shelf near the ceiling (so hottest part of the room) during a REALLY hot day while I was at work. A heat pad just raises the temp above whatever the ambient temperature is. If it's 60 degrees it might bring it up to 70 or 75 (just guessing), but if you have a sudden heat wave one day and its like 90 degrees, then a heat pad may bump the temperature up to 100 or more if left uncontrolled. I'm more a fan of keeping them in a  room  that stays temperate if I can. For sensitive stuff I pretty much always like to use thermostats now.


----------



## ScorpDude (Mar 19, 2010)

Euscorpius are good contenders too.


----------



## tekkendarklord (Mar 19, 2010)

uhm...Pandinus Imperator...


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 19, 2010)

my rooms usually like 75 to 85 degrees and i don't heat my inverts at all.


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 19, 2010)

snapple, if my room was that hot, i would die 

loving the 55-65 from outside, with my inverts in my room. they have 100W infrared heat lamps. keeps them VERRYY WARM when placed correctly.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 19, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> snapple, if my room was that hot, i would die
> 
> loving the 55-65 from outside, with my inverts in my room. they have 100W infrared heat lamps. keeps them VERRYY WARM when placed correctly.


its arizona and I'm an inch from poverty lol we only have a swamp cooler in the summer so its gets really hot.


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 19, 2010)

Most of the species from the genus Heterometrus and Pandinus are pretty hardy and would do ok at room tempertaure. The desert hairy (Hadrurus Arizonensis) is another species that can tolerate room temp.
I'm not too sure about the Babycurus Jacksoni though. When they're young I had them on heating pad but I do know that once they're mature they can tolerate room temp.


----------

